# Услышать записи друг друга это же так здорово!



## mikes7 (20 Мар 2011)

Уважаемые музыканты профессионалы и любители, поситители данного форума, да и просто те кто любит поиграть на аккордеоне, баяне, гармони и др. инструментах относящихся к данному форуму, вопрос к вам, точнее даже предложение! Почему бы в рамках данного форума не создать отдельную тему или даже целый раздел, посвящённый записям различных произведений участников, кто мог бы выставить их на этом форуме? Я просмотрел все разделы этого сайта и форума и так и не нашёл ничего подобного. 

Неужели никого не посещала подобная мысль? Это ведь так здорово услышать записи друга, оценить их, обсудить, просто послушать замечательную музыку которой нигде больше не услышишь? Я не думаю что записать аккордеон например, или баян в приемлемом качестве является проблемой. А если есть ещё хорошая звуковая карта и 2 микрофона, так вообще отлично! Я поднял эту тему, потому что мне просто интересно знать ваше мнение по этому поводу! А ещё интересно узнать, есть ли у кого-то каке-то записи, пробовал ли хоть кто-то заниматься записью этих чудесных инструментов?


----------



## bombastic (20 Мар 2011)

как раз таки для меня лично огромная проблема.
пишусь только в акустике,в студийных условиях.
совершенно не терплю "книжный" звук, а вернее его отсутствие, да и сам факт - звук может быть только в оборудованном помещении, а то что у меня получалось на микрофон за 100р то лучше вообще не делать)


----------



## mikes7 (20 Мар 2011)

bombastic я и не говорю что на микрофон за сто руюлей получится что-то дельное... Я так понял вы пробовали выполнять запись через компьютер, скорее всего через встроенную звуковую карту? Вот наверное так и получилось... Я просто к тому, что и в домашних условиях можно получить вполне неплохой результат! У меня к примеру есть внешняя звуковая карта Creative E-Mu 202, сейчас её можно и тыс. за 1,5-2 с рук взять, может даже дешевле, и два микрофона. Один кардиоидный динамический Shure sm58, на который я пишу правую клавиатуру, а другой динамический какой-то дешёвый, на него пишу левую клавиатуру. Пишу в Sound Forge срузу с двух микрофонов 2 канала, причём располагаю их при записи так, чтобы звук был направлен в них по прямой. Получается вобщем-то неплохо, шумов от комнаты почти не попадает при записи! Конечно запись не студийная далеко, но всё же получается неплохо!

А вот примеры моих первых записей аккордеона. Первая запись (Ленинградский вальс) съиграна на Шуе, вторая на древнем Firotti (Голубой вагон). Ленинградский вальс
Голубой вагон


----------



## bombastic (20 Мар 2011)

сделаю по другому. запишусь в акустике на свою камеру. будет лучше. дома даже не пытаюсь записываться - дома рояль стоит ))
занимаюсь только в учебе


----------



## mikes7 (20 Мар 2011)

Камера это тоже неплохой вариант! Я поначалу тоже записывал себя на свою мыльницу, получалось очень неплохо по качеству звука. Один только минус, звук из видео сложно достать и обработать, да ещё к тому же он скорее всего в моно пишется. 
Но плюсов у видео тоже немало! Я кстати где-то здесь на форуме увидел человека, который замечательно исполнял какое-то произведение, мне лично очень понравилось! Оттуда у меня и родилась идея такую тему поднять на данном форуме.


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Мар 2011)

*mikes7*,
Вы считаете это неплохо? А как если плохо?


----------



## mikes7 (20 Мар 2011)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1290 Вот ссылка на то видео которое я видел. 

Евгений51 я считаю видео неплохим вариантом т.к. можно не только услышать само произведение, но и увидеть технику исполнителя и его инструмент на котором он это исполняет. Конечно если говорить о качества звука с видео, то это скорее просто чтобы услышать само произведение. Иногда с некоторых камер и фотоаппаратов оно получается ужасным особенно если записывать близко поднеся инструмент к микрофону. 

А совсем плохо я считаю запись с плейеров или чего-то подобного, от такого звука совсем уши вянут, даже и слушать не хочется. Пробовал сам, дельного ничего не получалось.


----------



## mikes7 (22 Мар 2011)

А вот ещё одна моя запись. Тут уже микс с гитарой. Капитан капитан улыбнитесь!


----------



## ПВ (24 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> Это ведь так здорово услышать записи друга, оценить их, обсудить, просто послушать


Это действительно очень интересно, особенно, когда исполнители находятся в одной "весовой категории". Я, иногда, с бОльшим удовольствием слушаю исполнение любителя (так как сам начинающий любитель), чем профессионала.
mikes7 писал:


> создать отдельную тему или даже целый раздел, посвящённый записям различных произведений участников


Размещать записи IMHO лучше на каком-нибудь специализированном сайте, например, на YouTube, а в теме давать ссылку на запись и обсуждать. Мне очень понравилось Ваше исполнение "Голубой вагон" и "Ленинградский вальс". И звучит очень красиво. Но, чувствуется, что звук заметно "приукрашен" электроникой. Если бы заранее не знал, что это играет аккордеон, подумал бы, что это какой-то электромузыкальный инструмент. Я отнюдь не против обработки звука электроникой, но мне по душе больше натуральный звук аккордеона со всеми его недостатками.


----------



## mikes7 (24 Мар 2011)

ПВ спасибо что высказались по этому поводу! А то я немного удивился даже, вроде столько просмотров у темы - видно что она многих интересует, но все молчат. 

Да у меня пока весовая категория совсем полного любителя=) Я вот недавно решил вспомнить далёкое детство, когда ещё в школе на аккордионе играл. Постепенно восстанавливаю навыки.=) Я тоже считаю, что очень здорово услышать и как такие же любители как мы исполняют какие-то произведения, т.к. профессиональных выступлений итак много в интернете, хоть в том же ютубе=) 

ПВ писал:


> Но, чувствуется, что звук заметно "приукрашен" электроникой. Если бы заранее не знал, что это играет аккордеон, подумал бы, что это какой-то электромузыкальный инструмент.


 Ну не знаю даже что сказать, у меня есть дома синтезатор неплохой и на компе много программ имитирующих звук аккордеона, но ни одна из них даже близко не тянет до живой записи! Я вот например сразу смогу отличить на записи живой инструмент от неживого=) 

ПВ писал:


> Я отнюдь не против обработки звука электроникой, но мне по душе больше натуральный звук аккордеона со всеми его недостатками.


 Могу сказать что в данных записях я вообще почти не использовал электронику, звук аккордеона полностью живой и без дополнительной обработки! Единственное что я добавил, это небольшое эхо после записи (эффект Reverb), и все=) Больше на этих записях никакой электроники. Конечно без этого эффекта немного по другому звучит, но по сути всё тоже самое=) Да и аккордеон мой не совсем гладко звучит, приходится с ним бороться, чтобы что-то дельное получить=) Аккордеон у меня, пока как и я, в той же весовой категории)

ПВ писал:


> Размещать записи IMHO лучше на каком-нибудь специализированном сайте, например, на YouTube, а в теме давать ссылку на запись и обсуждать.


 Это действительно очень хорошая идея, т.к. похоже на этот форум свою запись не поместить никак, пробовал но не получилось. Я вот например поместил файлы свох записей на сайте http://qip.ru, помойму очень даже удобно!


----------



## ПВ (24 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> я немного удивился даже, вроде столько просмотров у темы - видно что она многих интересует, но все молчат


На форуме сайта http://bayanac.borda.ru/ есть несколько любителей, которые довольно регулярно публикуют свои записи и обсуждают их. Я там тоже участвую. Тема называется "Полигон". Вливайтесь!


----------



## sim (24 Мар 2011)

ПВ писал:


> есть несколько любителей, которые довольно регулярно публикуют свои записи и обсуждают их


Совершенно верно. В компанию к Комбригу.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Мар 2011)

Ребята не обижайтесь.Направление мысли у вас,может быть и правильное,но далеко не всем интересное.Таких как вы (глубоко начинающих)здесь все таки единицы.Может быть вам какое свое направление создать ? То о чем вы рассуждаете-даже коментариев не заслуживает.Без обид.Создайте какой-нибудь свой межсобойчик.А то ,что вы интересуетесь и пытаетесь понять наши инструменты мне лично нравится.Успеха вам!


----------



## mikes7 (24 Мар 2011)

ПВ спасибо за полезную ссылку, много интересного там для себя нашёл и тему "Полигона" посетил. 

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Ребята не обижайтесь.Направление мысли у вас,может быть и правильное,но далеко не всем интересное.Таких как вы (глубоко начинающих)здесь все таки единицы.


 А я и не спорю что мы начинающие, и что те записи которые я выложил абсолютно не интересны профессионалам, вопрос в другом. Я их выложил скорее для демонстрации качества домашней записи определённым способом, а не качества моего исполнения и уж особенно звука моего убогенького аккордеона...

Меня наверное плохо поняли... Эту тему я создал в основном для того, чтобы поднять вопрос качества записи вне студии, в моём случае аккордеона. Ведь неважно кто ты, начинающий музыкант или профессионал когда дело касается качества и способа записи? 

Новиков Игорь писал:


> То о чем вы рассуждаете-даже коментариев не заслуживает.


Мне было интересно узнать, пробовал ли кто-то качественно записать свой инструмент, каким способом он это делал, с помощью каких программ, какого оборудования... Неужели все тут прямо такие профессионалы, что записываются только в студии или вообще не записываются? Я по крайней мере на данном форуме не нашёл ни одного упоминания об этом! А если это уж и вправду никому не интересно, то покрайней мере я теперь знаю форум, где это интересно, там и буду общаться тогда по этой теме. Уж извините господа профессионалы, если кому надоели мои рассуждения и кого они не интересуют...


----------



## ПВ (24 Мар 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> То о чем вы рассуждаете-даже коментариев не заслуживает.Без обид.


А о чем собственно мы любители(глубоко начинающие) рассуждаем?... О том, чтобы послушать записи друг друга и обменяться мнениями. 
А Вы высокий профессионал нам говорите, что нам профессиналам это не интересно, создайте "междусобочик", а к нам не приставайте...вот это то как раз и очень обидно.
Посмотрел Ваш профайл...Педагог, концертмейстер, лауреат... А отношение к любителям как элоя к морлокам. Интерес к баяну и аккордеону держится не только на профессионалах, но и на любителях. А Вы бьете по рукам любителей и по авторитету профессиналов.
А как было бы здорово, если имено Вы профессионалы взялись бы за организацию такого кружка любителей и нашли бы возможность послушать их записи и похвалить удачи и благожелательно покритиковать неудачи...


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Мар 2011)

ПВ писал:


> послушать их записи и похвалить


послушать их записи и похвалить,

Пока не видно было записи( то , что слушали не запись) А где же сколько жизни взять, чтобы прослушать всех, кто играет на уровне 2-3 класса ДМШ. Ребята без обид.Удачи всем любителям.


----------



## ПВ (25 Мар 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> Пока не видно было записи( то , что слушали не запись)


Судя по всему запись Вы послушали. А Ваши слова "слушали не запись", надо понимать что запись очень плохая, настолько плохая, что хуже уже не может быть. В этой оценке просматривается Ваше желание унизить исполнителя, а заодно приподнять свою самооценку.
Возможно, по Вашему, в исполнении нет ни одной капли, которая заслуживала бы похвалы. Но тогда почему бы Вам доброжелательно не сказать о главном, что не удалось? После Вашей "рецензии" у исполнителя вряд ли снова возникнет желание публиковать свои записи, а может быть и вообще отпадет желание играть... Вы этого добивались?
Евгений51 писал:


> А где же сколько жизни взять, чтобы прослушать всех, кто играет на уровне 2-3 класса ДМШ


Нет времени...к этому все относятся с пониманием. Никто не будет Вас принуждать. Нет времени только для тех, кто играет на уровне 2-3 класа ДМШ...вот это занос с Вашей стороны.


----------



## KLEZMER (25 Мар 2011)

Ребята, пишите, общайтесь, обсуждайте на здоровье. Раз создан для этого сайт и форум то где же еще задавать такие вопросы? Те кому интересно послушать вашу запись зайдут, послушают и дадут дельный совет, а те кому не интересно -Вы же не заставляете всех посетителей сайта переслушать Ваше творчество. Так что, пишите, общайтесь и обсуждайте. Для этого сайт и существует.

Из советов Послушал "капитан улыбнитесь" - Я бы предложил не играть в начале первого куплета левой рукой, а сыграть соло под гитару в медленном темпе, а левую руку и разгон темпа добавить с припева и по нему выйти на требуемый темп постепенно.  Мне не понравилось что аккорды в левой руке звучат намного громче соло. Да, как то уж так повелось что левая рука обычно звучит громче правой: как вариант старайтесь размещать снимающий микрофон ближе к правой руке. Вообще, озвучивая аккордеониста на сцене звукооператоры часто используют интересную постановку микрофона (на стойке) - он ставится напротив меха ближе к правой стороне. Записывая аккордеон дома попробуйте приглушить левую руку.

Тоже часто сталкиваюсь с проблемой что левая звучит громче правой, особенно если играть в левой длинные тягучие ноты а в правой рисунок. В моем составе скрипка и мандолина, и приходится подстраиваться по уровень их громкости. Как вариант решения громкости левой руки - подзвучивать (используя микрофон) правую руку и остальные инструменты если это в небольшом помещение, а на сцене желательно подзвучивать обе руки микрофонами с разделением баланса по громкости.


----------



## mikes7 (27 Мар 2011)

ПВ спасибо за столь активную поддержку! Но и в словах Евгения51 тоже есть доля правды=) Я нисколько на него не в обиде, и его мнение уж точно никак не повлияет на то, буду ли я выставлять свои записи или нет, а уж темболее на моё желание дальше играть! Перерос уж я тот возраст, когда можно на такое обижаться...=) Я и сам понимаю, что в записях которые я выставил нет ничего интересного в аспекте техники игры и самих мелодий, они простейшие, не спорю. Я и не ждал за них никакой критики и похвалы. Эти записи я выставил сугубо для примера КАЧЕСТВА и СПОСОБА самой записи, и хотелось бы просто чтобы мои коментарии более внимательно читали, вникая в их суть. 

Вижу что KLEZMER меня полностью в этом плане понял, и очень благодарен ему за действительно дельные советы по способу записи и подзвучивания аккордеона.
KLEZMER писал:


> Мне не понравилось что аккорды в левой руке звучат намного громче соло. Да, как то уж так повелось что левая рука обычно звучит громче правой: как вариант старайтесь размещать снимающий микрофон ближе к правой руке.


Спасибо за полезный совет, учту что звук правой клавиатуры должен быть громче левой, мне и самому так больше по душе. Тем более, что при обработке записи, сделать это очень просто.


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Мар 2011)

ПВ писал:


> Ваше желание унизить исполнителя


 Ваше желание унизить исполнителя

Ни в коем случае.Речь только о качестве записи.


----------



## chinyaev (27 Мар 2011)

Ребята не обижайтесь.Направление мысли у вас,может быть и правильное,но далеко не всем интересное.Таких как вы (глубоко начинающих)здесь все таки единицы.Может быть вам какое свое направление создать ? То о чем вы рассуждаете-даже коментариев не заслуживает.Без обид.Создайте какой-нибудь свой межсобойчик.А то ,что вы интересуетесь и пытаетесь понять наши инструменты мне лично нравится.Успеха вам!
Да! Такое ощущение что на Вашем Игорь, личном сайте это пишут! Полный эгоизм и максимально развитое чувство собственной важности! Нельзя так с людьми общаться! Все мы разные: есть на этом сайте и профессора, есть и любители, да такие, которые и баян видели лишь по телевизору. Если Вы Игорь так велики, то общайтесь в своих межгалактических кругах! А людей оскорблять это не делает Вам чести. И вообще я замечаю как многие форумы начинают превращаться в аналог дома 2! Подчас абсолютно ни какого уважения к своим коллегам. Я знаю участников этого сайта, которые являются обычными тружениками, создающими материальные блага для нашей страны. Являясь состоятельными людьми, они постоянно материально поддерживают народное направление. И являясь заинтересованными в аккордеонной музыке людьми, естейственно хотят больше об этом узнать, стать ближе к высокому искусству. На этой неделе после концерта подошел ко мне фермер из села Таловка и дал денег на ансамбль народных инструментов. Не было у этого человека возможности учиться музыке! А сейчас вот он учится, хоть и возраст уже преклонный. И что же теперь? Я должен его презирать за то, что он Барыню с ошибками играет. Уважать таких людей надо!

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Ребята не обижайтесь.Направление мысли у вас,может быть и правильное,но далеко не всем интересное.Таких как вы (глубоко начинающих)здесь все таки единицы.Может быть вам какое свое направление создать ? То о чем вы рассуждаете-даже коментариев не заслуживает.Без обид.Создайте какой-нибудь свой межсобойчик.А то ,что вы интересуетесь и пытаетесь понять наши инструменты мне лично нравится.Успеха вам!


А если Вы Игорь, такой большой специалист, то и дали бы людям несколько исчерпывающих советов, чтобы закончились их мучения в поисках правильной звукозаписи.


----------



## KLEZMER (28 Мар 2011)

Насчет качества записи: - Ну что можно сказать, если подходить к этому вопросу строго, то, чтобы получить качественную запись надо использовать и соответственно качественную и актуальную сегодня звукозаписывающую аппаратуру. Если же рассматривать не качество а просто возможность записи, так, например в прошлом для записи оркестров пользовались одной стереопарой микрофонов, а чтобы регулировать баланс громкости музыкантов рассаживали на разном расстоянии от микрофона более громкие назад более тихие вперед. Если же говорить о записи просто как о возможности сохранить информацию, то, можно использовать любой микрофон и любую технику, главное добиться более-менее чистого звука  Выбирайте чего хочется


----------



## Bondarenko (29 Мар 2011)

Цитата:


> На этой неделе после концерта подошел ко мне фермер из села Таловка и дал денег на ансамбль народных инструментов


Леха, а у него на баяничик денег не осталось?Ну уж если на целый ансамбль нашел...Мне дорогой не надо!Сам за деньгами приеду... :biggrin:


----------



## chinyaev (31 Мар 2011)

Bondarenko писал:


> Леха, а у него на баяничик денег не осталось?Ну уж если на целый ансамбль нашел...Мне дорогой не надо!Сам за деньгами приеду...


Слава - Побойся бога! Весь Саратов у твоих ног, а ты собираешься ехать в провинцию деньжонки клянчить! А если серьезно, то я и сам мечтаю в этом году пару нормальных ученических баянов "АККО" выклянчить. Только бы получилось! Нет уже сил моих смотреть, как наши дети на дырявых пеньках – «огоньках» играют! Но не хочется опять делать это за счет работяг нашего района. Они, конечно, не откажут, но они тоже не железные. Деньги на них с неба не падают, и налоги (солидная доля которых должна идти на развитие культуры) они выплачивают в срок и в полном объеме! Так что сначала пойду к новоиспеченной власти нашего района (как раз и проверю их человеческие качества), а уж если нет, то достану валенки, одену тулупчик - тот, который потеплее, да и поеду в большой град к большим чиновникам (выборы, ведь уже не за горами). Расскажу им все, как есть, а там и посмотрим, будет ли жить Русь наша Матушка?


----------



## zet10 (1 Апр 2011)

chinyaev писал:


> то достану валенки, одену тулупчик - тот, который потеплее, да и поеду в большой град к большим чиновникам (выборы, ведь уже не за горами). Расскажу им все, как есть, а там и посмотрим, будет ли жить Русь наша Матушка


Когда в Москве будите,не забудте и мне сообщить))Очень хочу посмотреть на эту картину в реальности "Ходоки пришли к Ленину"(или как там)...Ну естественно чем смогу помогу))


----------



## Bondarenko (1 Апр 2011)

Да Алексей, наверное, Саратов имеет ввиду...Только тут все истоптано "ходоками" уже...Может тебе повезет!Удачи!


----------



## chinyaev (1 Апр 2011)

Bondarenko написал(а):


> Да Алексей, наверное, Саратов имеет ввиду...Только тут все истоптано "ходоками" уже...Может тебе повезет!Удачи!
> Конечно Саратов. По таким дорогам хоть до Саратова добраться!


----------

